# The Great Flood



## ambush80 (Apr 28, 2016)

I found this interesting:

https://biblescienceguy.wordpress.com/2014/06/18/4-population-growth-how-many-died-in-noahs-flood/

_4. Population at the Flood

I’m now ready to calculate an estimate of how much the population grew from Adam and Eve to the Flood in 1656 years. I assume an average lifespan of 900 years, an average of 10 children per family averaging 5 boys and 5 girls that grow to adulthood and marry, 18 generations on average in family lines, and 10 generations in an average life span. Most of these estimates are probably pretty good except for the average number of children in a family which I think was probably much higher. But these estimates will enable me to calculate a conservative lower bound for the Flood population.

Using the third population formula included below (in bold), these parameters (P=2, c=5, g=18, k=10) yield a population of 9,536,742,187,500. To this must be added the unmarried childless people who were alive at the time. A very conservative estimate for this is 8% of the reproducing population. This gives a total estimated population at the Flood of 10,299,681,562,500. This is over 10 trillion people! It corresponds to a growth rate of 1.783%. And I believe this estimate is low, since I used conservative estimates for the parameters._

Now THAT'S Apologetics!!!

From the comments section:

_God, the righteous Judge of all the earth (Genesis 18:25), did not murder those who died in the Flood. He executed them for their wickedness (Genesis 6:5-13). Execution is not the same thing as murder. Moreover, the Creator and Judge has the right to do as He pleases with His creatures.

There is no such thing as an innocent person; all have sinned (Romans 3:23). The younger a wicked person is when he dies, the less severe his judgment, because he has had less time to do evil. Since everyone except Noah and his family were wicked, it was actually a mercy to those who were executed young._

His ways are truly not our ways.  Good thing, huh?


----------



## 660griz (Apr 28, 2016)

The all knowing, all powerful, perfect God was blindsided by a mistake he made. Decided to wipe the slate clean with a huge extravagant flood, instead of just wishing all the folks to vanish off the planet. Then, once again, leave a few folks to repopulate and announce that incest is wrong, and nobody is perfect. Well duh.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Apr 28, 2016)

10 trillion huh?  interesting......


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 28, 2016)

660griz said:


> The all knowing, all powerful, perfect God was blindsided by a mistake he made. Decided to wipe the slate clean with a huge extravagant flood, instead of just wishing all the folks to vanish off the planet. Then, once again, leave a few folks to repopulate and announce that incest is wrong, and nobody is perfect. Well duh.



I maintain that it could be .0000000000004% absolutely true.


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 29, 2016)

This hurts my brain....


----------



## bullethead (Aug 4, 2016)

I love the "many cultures have a flood story" so it had to be worldwide excuse.
Mainly because if only 8 people lived how would any other culture be able to write about it roughly at the same time ?

Societies built around rivers, lakes , oceans and waterways. They flooded then and they still flood now.
10,000 years ago the ice age was ending. That melt off had to go somewhere over the next few thousand years.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2016)

I think one should start with "could it happen and if so how?".  The explanations from creation websites don't hold water.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 4, 2016)

Worldwide flood? No way.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 4, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Worldwide flood? No way.



"We" know that
You know that
Many others disagree despite the evidence.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't believe it was a worldwide flood either. That wouldn't fit into God's plan of salvation by grace and election. 
Totally depraved people can't help but to be evil. Since God will have mercy on whom he has mercy, and the elect were chosen before Creation, a worldwide flood makes no sense.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 5, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't believe it was a worldwide flood either. That wouldn't fit into God's plan of salvation by grace and election.
> Totally depraved people can't help but to be evil. Since God will have mercy on whom he has mercy, and the elect were chosen before Creation, a worldwide flood makes no sense.



How so?  If God will have mercy on who he will have mercy then that certainly allows for him to kill off every man, woman, child, unborn child, and hummingbird on Earth if he want to.  

But above all that is "His ways are not our ways".  I admire you for trying to have your faith make logical sense.  It's a monumental task but I believe that it's best for people of faith pursue that goal for all humanity.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 5, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't believe it was a worldwide flood either. That wouldn't fit into God's plan of salvation by grace and election.
> Totally depraved people can't help but to be evil. Since God will have mercy on whom he has mercy, and the elect were chosen before Creation, a worldwide flood makes no sense.


Doesn't the bible, "God's word", tell you it was a world wide flood? What makes you and Hobbs not believe what the bible says is the truth?


----------



## welderguy (Aug 5, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Doesn't the bible, "God's word", tell you it was a world wide flood? What makes you and Hobbs not believe what the bible says is the truth?





bullet,when you're accustomed to beating your puzzle pieces in with a hammer,sometimes your final picture turns out a bit distorted.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 5, 2016)

welderguy said:


> bullet,when you're accustomed to beating your puzzle pieces in with a hammer,sometimes your final picture turns out a bit distorted.


I can only conclude that you are speaking from experience but as always I appreciate your honesty.


----------

